# 1974 A&A Moto Cycle X



## Behind Bars Inc (Feb 9, 2010)

This is a 1974 A&A Mfg. Moto Cycle X Twin Shock

A&A Mfg. was based out of Redwood City, Ca where they built and sold 2000 units through 1974 and a few months into 1975. The 2000 units consisted of a rigid, a monoshock and a twin shock. Each were a different style, but all known as Moto Cycle X. A&A stepped out of the BMX game as bicycle sales dropped, then A&A shifted its focus to the Motorcycle Industry where it stands today in San Carlos, Ca. If you're ever in the SF Bay Area, stop by A&A Racing to see a complete Twin Shock survivor. Glad to know these were built locally and there is a source for info about these rare birds...


----------



## sam (Feb 11, 2010)

very cool,would like to see it compleated---sam


----------



## odds&sods (Feb 28, 2010)

To be more accurate A&A was in the motorcycle aftermarket before it started to make BMX bikes. Quite a few small aftermarket motorcycle part and frame makers went into BMX for a short time. Among them were companies like Webco FMF Redline Champion and DG. Some went back to motorcycles like A&A did others went by the wayside and some are still in the bicycle business today.


----------

